# how many miles is on your plow truck?



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i have a 02 2500hd 6.0L 4l80e origanal drive train. 142,000mi


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

2004 2500HD 6.0L - 85,000 - lots of things have been replaced - very strong. Boss 7'6" SD straight blade...

love the truck, except for the gas mileage



OK - one more wish....Wish it was a 4dr.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

2008 CCSB Duramax has 25,000 miles

2001 CCSB Gasser has 120,000 miles and I still love this one too. Runs great and is a great truck.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

2006 3500SRW DMAX/ALLY----113K miles and app. 4600 hours---best plow truck I've ever seen.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

2003 Silverado 2500 - 84,000

2004 Silverado 2500 - 80,000

2007 Silverado 3500 - 38,000


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

2007 3500hd dmax 116k miles, starts & runs like brand new. Will buy a new one after 300k miles.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

95 f350 dually dump 4x4, 7.3, e4od- 96,000 miles. Just had an hd tranny rebuild done.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

2000 2500 -193,000 all original except that the transfer case has been on its way out the last 5,000 miles; will rebuild it this spring..


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

2010 Silverado 1500. 4,800 miles.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

ColvinsPS;1208893 said:


> 95 *f350* dually dump 4x4, 7.3, e4od- 96,000 miles. Just had an hd tranny rebuild done.


 found the problem



carkey351;1208930 said:


> 2000 2500 -193,000 all original except that the transfer case has been on its way out the last 5,000 miles; will rebuild it this spring..


i did have my transfer case rebuilt last year, it was losing fluid. turned out there was a clip in there that had chaifed a pencil led sized hole in the case.
according to the guy who rebuilt it he said the dealer had new clips right in stock and it was a slightly different. apparently GM has had problems with these, but not enough for a recall.


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

2000 Chevy c/k 2500 gasser 157,000 all original. Runs great no tranny problems yet...knocking on wood


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

2005 3500 SRW Duramax/Allison, just hit 158k and the only thing Ive replaced is a water pump, idler arm and pitman arm. Awsome trucks!!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

bow2no1;1208954 said:


> found the problem
> 
> i did have my transfer case rebuilt last year, it was losing fluid. turned out there was a clip in there that had chaifed a pencil led sized hole in the case.
> according to the guy who rebuilt it he said the dealer had new clips right in stock and it was a slightly different. apparently GM has had problems with these, but not enough for a recall.


Then you would be a member of the infamous pump rub club.GM should be paying for your membership dues,but they won't.I hope your rebuilder also put that plate washer behind that clip,otherwise the same thing might happen again.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

rjlucas4th;1208985 said:


> 2005 3500 SRW Duramax/Allison, just hit 158k and the only thing Ive replaced is a water pump, idler arm and pitman arm. Awsome trucks!!


My 2007 has slightly loose idler & pitman arms and I just ordered the support kit from Cognito. Check it out, it should fix the problem of these parts wearing out. http://www.cognitomotorsports.com/p..._Arm_Support_Kit.html?left_select_reset=reset
Got it for $216 from Alligator Performance. My dealer wanted $800 to replace the idler & pitman arms so I'm hoping to solve the problem with this kit and save almost $600.


----------



## rjlucas4th (Dec 12, 2010)

> My 2007 has slightly loose idler & pitman arms and I just ordered the support kit from Cognito. Check it out, it should fix the problem of these parts wearing out. http://www.cognitomotorsports.com/pr...ct_reset=reset
> Got it for $216 from Alligator Performance. My dealer wanted $800 to replace the idler & pitman arms so I'm hoping to solve the problem with this kit and save almost $600.


Thanks for the info and link. I have actually debated ordering that kit for mine too. I put the new arms on myself last spring and it wasnt too bad and I replaced them with lifetime warranty ones from NAPA so all I will have in them now is my time if they wear out again. Cognito makes some pretty awsome stuff. Im looking at the 4-6 NTBD lift for my dually so I can put the fullsize rig wheels on it this spring. They are not cheap but def seem like the GM suspension experts.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

2011 Ford F-350 2600 Miles
2003 Dodge 2500 108,000 Miles 
2000 Ford F-250 137,000 Miles
1999 Ford F-250 146,000 Miles
1994 Chevy 2500 215,000 Miles


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

1995 k1500 175,643 miles


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

1992 GMC 2500 238,000 runs strong, not sure if its 2nd engine or not but know the trans was redone before I bought it 4 years ago


----------



## Blacksmith Cycl (Jan 22, 2011)

2002 2500HD 195,000 miles!! This truck runs, drives, and looks like a low mileage truck! It was a parts truck at a dealership where my wife used to work and was METICULOUSLY maintained. I have a folder of maintenance records/repairs about 4" thick that starts with the origional window sticker!

BTW...I just recently bought it and don't know much about the particualrs of the 2500HD models. Do you guys have any tips, tricks, or common problem areas specific to this truck? If you recently bought one what would be the things you would IMMEDIATELY check, service, or modify?

Should I make this a seperate thread?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mr. Jon;1209004 said:


> My 2007 has slightly loose idler & pitman arms and I just ordered the support kit from Cognito. Check it out, it should fix the problem of these parts wearing out. http://www.cognitomotorsports.com/p..._Arm_Support_Kit.html?left_select_reset=reset
> Got it for $216 from Alligator Performance. My dealer wanted $800 to replace the idler & pitman arms so I'm hoping to solve the problem with this kit and save almost $600.


The Cognito kit won't fix an already loose or worn out part. It will keep a new part from wearing as fast.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

bow2no1;1208954 said:


> found the problem


Hey... don't hate


----------



## Blacksmith Cycl (Jan 22, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1209223 said:


> The Cognito kit won't fix an already loose or worn out part. It will keep a new part from wearing as fast.


I don't know how true this may be in actuality, but on their website they say that a moderately worn arm is usually worn in the front to back direction (where the kit strengthens things and prevents movement/wear) and not in the normal side to side movement where a part usually wears. They actually say that if the arms are not severely worn, installing the kit will actually salvege the worn parts and extend their life since the kit stops all front to back movement.

I believe the info I am quoting was in the installation instructions listed on their website.

Before anyone jumps up and down, I have never installed this kit and I am only refering to the info the manufacturer makes available. That info may or may not be true, but the way they explain it makes sense to me.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Blacksmith Cycl;1209244 said:


> I don't know how true this may be in actuality, but on their website they say that a moderately worn arm is usually worn in the front to back direction (where the kit strengthens things and prevents movement/wear) and not in the normal side to side movement where a part usually wears. They actually say that if the arms are not severely worn, installing the kit will actually salvege the worn parts and extend their life since the kit stops all front to back movement.
> 
> I believe the info I am quoting was in the installation instructions listed on their website.
> 
> Before anyone jumps up and down, I have never installed this kit and I am only refering to the info the manufacturer makes available. That info may or may not be true, but the way they explain it makes sense to me.


I read the same thing so that is what I am hoping will happen. Mine move in the front to back direction which this kit claims to fix. My dealer did not recommend changing the parts as they are only slightly worn. I should have the kit installed this week and will report back here with the results.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

2003, F-350, 6.0, just turned 175,000 this morning.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

06 Dmax. 77,500mi Very few problems so far.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

1400 miles


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

97 K1500 GMC, 232k origional motor and trans... no rebuilds yet......


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

2003 Excursion 7.3 with 165,000 miles. Other than the front end parts nothing major has gone wrong.


----------



## snolab (Jan 23, 2011)

2006 chevy 2500hd duramax crewcab 137,000 miles
banks six gun,4" mbrp turbo back exhaust { no cat converter }, volante air intake, and 4 brand new bfg's to push the fisher 8' stainless x-blade
down the road.


----------



## bradhow79 (Oct 20, 2010)

2000 2500, 210,000 miles rebuilt trans at 184000


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

2002 2500 HD 6.0-128k and runs like it has 28k. I just wish i knew a good shop in Mass to do my exhaust manifold bolts.


----------



## snolab (Jan 23, 2011)

check with motion concepts in taunton,ma. the owner is a good friend of mine and is very fair in pricing. was a chevy mechanic for 10 years before opening his own shop. he is very picky and will do it correctly.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

97 chevy 2500-- 212,000 miles all original

03 gmc 2500hd 8.1/allison 130,000 miles all original

both great trucks..


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

05' 2500HD just bought an 8ft fisher this year and the truck has 59,750 miles on it. no issues yet


----------



## 4x4orbust (Jan 12, 2011)

1982 k-10, 136000 miles. rebuilt engine, tranny and t-case, all done by the previous owner. no problems in the 3 years i've owned it.


----------



## chevyman83 (Nov 25, 2010)

96 k1500 with 238k miles on the 5.0l pushing a 7.6 western straight blade. Original engine trans replaced at 160k. Only issue right now is the body might not out last the drivetrain. Also just bought a 2000 k2500 with 195k on the 7.4l which I just installed a 8.5. Western MVP. Hoping all goes well on this truck as well.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

2002 2500hd 6.0 4l80. 199,300 miles had a plow on it since it was new. 

other then dealing with the pump rub issue, front wheel barrings and U joints. Its an all original drive train and suspension. 

In the spring however the time has finally come to put some money in to the old girl. but after 9 years and 200K its hard to complain. the truck has paid for it self many times over.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

98 1500 111,000 
Just put the plow on last summer, so far so good!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

2000 2500 NBS 6.0L ~135K Only put on about the last 5 since I bought it .


----------



## spence700 (Nov 1, 2009)

1998 chevy 1500 219k same motor, second trans.
1999 gmc 1500 365k same motor, fourth trans, just about to retire her for good


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Old 8.1/ allison has 159k when the plow was taken off of it and traded in, my new 6.0/NV4500 has 122k and will be counting for a long time...


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

'97 K2500, just turned 40k. Just replaced the oil pan, oil cooler lines and radiator due to leaking. Other than that, truck as been great. Looking to get rid of her in the summer, get something a little newer. Thumbs Up


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

189,944 on the 1990 (orignal motor, Recent rebuilt trans) The odometer will go backward in reverse and since its been plowing snow for the last 10 years im sure it has more miles then that. lol 

76,476 on the 2000. New intake gasket. Only major problem so far


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

187000 99 silverado 1500, had 50k when I got it in 2003, about 80% of the miles I've either been pulling a trailer full of mowers, mulch, dirt , or a 700lb plow on front with 1/2ton of salt in the back, its paid off and not a lot to look at anymore, but the girl has made me some serious green! only repairs are an alternator, fuel pump, tie rods and pittman arm


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

02 2500hd gas-147k - still runs as smooth as ice... 

propper maintenance is key, if you want anything to last.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

06' 2500 6.0 - 51,000


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The highest in the fleet right now is 226k on my 04 PSD. My 03 DMAX was the highest at 265k but I recently sold that.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

2000 1500 NBS 179,000 sold
2007 2500HD NNBS 16,400
2011 3500HD 455


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

09s-27k and 3k
91-60k
And I'll throw in the 05 Sierra HD that pulls the mowers has 30k on it.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

bow2no1;1208592 said:


> i have a 02 2500hd 6.0L 4l80e origanal drive train. 142,000mi


That's crazy. My truck is the same and I just rolled over to 140,000mi.


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

283,000 and counting!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

300,000+ on original motor. Not sure if heads been rebuilt or not but Im almost certain the internals are stock. Had previous '79 with more miles on stock motor. This is a 1978 drivetrain so even at 10K miles a year it would be well over the 300K mark. Gotta go next year as its smoking on startup a tad and its LQ4/9 time!

118K on HD
150K on '95 S10
106K on 92 S10
156K on 97 4Runner


----------



## ultimateinc (Dec 3, 2008)

2002 2500HD 220,000 miles ALL ORIGINAL everything drive train. runs perfect. My old 2 door tahoe had 385,000 on original motor. thats why i buy gm products


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

'04 2500HD Chevy Crew Cab Short Box with 6.0. 167,719 miles 6724 Hours. Original engine, second tranny which has deen rebuilt 3 times, replaced water pump, 4th alternator under warranty, lots of front end parts, new cluster, lots of heater parts and a few bumpers. Other than that she's a runner!


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

absolutely;1216247 said:


> '04 2500HD Chevy Crew Cab Short Box with 6.0. 167,719 miles 6724 Hours. Original engine, second tranny which has deen rebuilt 3 times, replaced water pump, 4th alternator under warranty, lots of front end parts, new cluster, lots of heater parts and a few bumpers. Other than that she's a runner!


rebuilt trans 3 times?? what the heck are u doing to that poor thing?
i have over 140,000 on my original transmission! i plow/ sand and tow a 20' trailer with my tractor and tow cars for people.

at least the engine is still original lol


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

ultimateinc;1214628 said:


> 2002 2500HD 220,000 miles ALL ORIGINAL everything drive train. runs perfect. My old 2 door tahoe had 385,000 on original motor. thats why i buy gm products


220K on the original wheel bearings ? Im amazed both of mine died around 150K. They were so easy to change however it wasn't much harder then doing the brakes.

I am within 400 miles of the 200,000 mark while the front end may be needing some work I have no doubts the engine and transmission are capable of at least 300,000 and probably more like 400,000. At 200K the truck has paid for it self twice over and its hard to be upset about needing to invest $1000


----------



## Diesel Freak (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a 04 one ton with 81,000 and my father has a 02 2500 HD with 310,000, original motor but rebuilt trans. oh also have a 95 6.5 td with 160,000 but had two motors, one trans and a transfer case rebuild.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

retired a 93 k2500 with 241,000 on the clock 5.7, 4l60e tranny, light duty 3/4 ton, 6 bolt hubs- did tranny @195,000, swapped the original 4.3 to a 5.7 @218,000- "new" truck is a '89 k2500 , 5.7, 400 turbo tranny, extra springs in the rear, truck has 132,000 on the clock, prev. owner was an aircraft mech. , from PA., she's an all original "survivor" - solid body and paint ( Black !!!) , saddle tan scottsdale, rubber mats, no air, good old truck !!!- don't really notice any difference in fuel mileage between the trucks, seem to be getting about 13-14 Mpg. - even has the factory under hood trouble light , with about a 15 ft cord that winds up - never seen one of those before !!!


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

04 2500HD 6.0 will turn 185000 tomorrow. Bought last year and don't know about history.
02 2500 Suburban 8.1 128,000 original.
86 C30 Dump 5.7 221,000 (orginal motor replaced 213,000)


----------



## loc (Jan 29, 2011)

1991 Chevy 1500 with 192000


----------



## Tim94gt (Oct 19, 2010)

2005 GMC Sierra

89K. Original Engine, Transmission was replaced last week.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

ok heres mine 88 GMC K2500 with 112,512 on the speedo, it has actually gone around once, bought new in late September 87, I anm the only one who drives it , 4 trannys(700r4's Junk), 3 waterpumps, 2 fuel fumps but still going---- now needs cab corners and this spring am going to rebuild motor been getting a little tired


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 23, 2009)

1994 gmc 1500 has 268000 miles on origanal engine,transfer case, trans was rebuilt by gm under warranty in94, has unimount 8ft pro plow, great truck, plow is a little heavy for it but works great


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

2000 Dodge- just turned 75000 miles yesterday
2000 Jeep Wrangler-73000 miles


----------



## creative cuts (Feb 11, 2011)

1998 GMC sierra 196,000 original miles, only thing i've replaced is radiator and water pump. only been a plow truck the last 5 years though.


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

1991 K2500 bought in 1997 with 85,000 now has 150,000. Original owner used and abused it. He towed a very large gooseneck trailer with it. I replaced the motor and trans, gave it some fresh paint and put the plow on it 3yrs ago.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

98 z71 - 228,000.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

92-336000, one motor transplant, just took the factory trans out in aug. front end is still factroy everything else has been rebuilt in the last 4 years!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

98,??? on my 04 D-max. Origanal trans, transfer case. Just had 4 new ball joints put on it, and idleler and pitman arms. Also just did all 4 breaks and rotors. Also just put new tires on it. GM just did the injectors at 93,000. Under warrenty I might add. Plowed since its had about 25,000 miles on it. I baby it when I plow and just in general too. ALWAYS COMPLETE STOPS! The thing is bone stock other than the 285 BFGs. Thinking of adding a chip to increase my MPG though.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

1998 Chevy Silverado 2500HD regular cab @ 271,000 miles. Original 350 engine, transmission was rebuilt @ 238,000 miles. Last fall replaced one front fender, both doors, box and rear bumper then painted the truck. The salt bunnies had eaten away the origional body.

1985 Chevy Scottsdale K20, this truck has yet to see a mile since it was completely rebuilt, still waiting for paint.


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

'98 k1500 has 285,560 original 5.0l jasper trans around 200,000 rebuilt rear shortly after. '98 k2500 229,*** all original. '01 F350 110,*** got a Ford reman trans about 40,000 ago


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

1992 chevy 3500 srw - 6.5 turbo diesel - 260 000km - engine replaced at 200 000km

1997 chevry 3500 drw - 6.5 turbo diesel - 111 000km - all original

2006 sierra 2500hd - 6.6 duramax/allison - 62 000km - all original. idler arm and pitman arm have slight loose


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

158 miles


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

164k and keeps on clickin up


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

2005 Chevy 3500 SRW 4x4 6.0 Auto 285,000 miles, I just got it this fall so I don't know exactly what's been done to it. I know the motor is original though and runs 60 lbs oil pressure and has always had Amsoil in it. I believe the whole drivetrain is original and it goes as smooth as a hounds tooth.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

1998 Chevy 2500 reg cab, long box 105,000 
Worst truck I've ever owned, I think this one is a lemon.
For sale when plow season is over.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

2000 Chevy Silverado nbs. 139,000 miles, 4900 hours. All original thus far, body is starting to show its age though...really have to fix those rockers in the spring or I'll wind up losing it to rust.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

2450 still running strong !


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Raconteur;1250902 said:


> 2450 still running strong !


damn those some high miles  I'm at 212


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

1994 chevy k2500 213000 all original


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

145k on my s10, still running like a champ 
ill prob end up redoing most of the front suspension over the summer, these little s10s dont handle plows too good


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

96 chev 2500 5.7L 437000KM. don't know how much has been changed but haven't done anything too her in 3 years.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

'99 2500, reg cab, 131,000 on it. Tranny done at 60,000 and again at 75,000. Exhaust manifold bolts done once, broke again...I'll just deal with it for now, its not that bad. Fuel pump, water pump, trans lines, oil lines, transfer case shift motor, u-joints, wheel bearings, brakes...runs good these days, tracking down a hard start. Possibly injectors. Good truck, it's been through hell and back. Rockers are rotting now though.


----------



## ST.Louis Paintr (Mar 5, 2011)

ussmileyflag Newbee to this site. I own a 99 hevy 1500 z71 4.8 long bed. This truck is my daily driver and used for plowing. the odometer stopped at 255.000 and the hr. meter has rolled over to 798 hrs. the truck has been great but the rust is coming on fast. It still has the same exhaust on it. And the western 7.6 is just as old. The motor and Trans has never been out of it. It just has had regular service done to it every 3000 miles.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

6 months old, 2500 miles . Getting to expensive to drive .


----------



## ST.Louis Paintr (Mar 5, 2011)

ussmileyflag My daily driver and plow truck 99 Chevy silerado 1500 4.8 with 255.000 miles on it and odometer was broke but hr. meter is 788 hrs. on it .Motor and trans are all orignal but the rust is coming on fast since i also salt with this truck also . I plow with a 7/6western and haven't had to do much to it but cutting edges.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Raconteur;1260423 said:


> 6 months old, 2500 miles . Getting to expensive to drive .


you got that right even diesel is over 4 bucks now


----------



## ST.Louis Paintr (Mar 5, 2011)

ussmileyflagtopdj not very good with computers but learning. Yes the hr. meter has rolled over from 10.000 hrs this truck goes to lake of the ozarks almost every week end if its not snowing or bad weather. And is used daily in my painting company.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

2007 GMC Sierra 6.0 NV4500 126k


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

97 k1500 gmc 164k diff bearings was the most major repair.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Just passed 3350 miles .


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

2006 duramax, 447,500 miles.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

2004 2500 HD - 83,000 miles - just replaced water pump and radiator...brake lines are next.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

00 1500 5.3L @ 100k. Replaced rear brake lines, wheel bearings, plugs and wires at 90k. Great truck so far.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

just turned over to 139k this past weekend on a 96 1500 , put 600 miles on it in the passed 2 weeks very rare for it to go that far. put new wheel bearings in it and could not get bolts outs. 

very odd was spare tire came off great thought it was rusted up in there so i put bar on it and came out but man that rim is toast all rust!.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

just hit 150k on a 2002 gmc sierra 2500hd. has a 8' fisher plow also used a 9' fisher on it and a 2 yd saltdogg. best truck ever its a beast handles the weight with no problem. also pulls a 16' 5ton trailer with a 500 gal sealcoat tank on it. cant tell your pulling it wesport


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

my 03 dodge 2500 ctd has 409 000 kms
It older brother the 99 has 356 000 kms

and yes I did a tranny rebuild on both


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

Just turned 5000 miles . All is well .


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Schnabel Plowin;1289106 said:


> 2006 duramax, 447,500 miles.


Hot Damn! I'd love to see a pic of that cluster................and the whole truck for that matter Thumbs Up


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

got-h2o;1343786 said:


> Hot Damn! I'd love to see a pic of that cluster................and the whole truck for that matter Thumbs Up


It looks and runs like new! No joke! Original engine, tranny, etc. All stock. I can't figure out how to put pics up from my phone, but I can email them


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

And all my friends give me hell for driving a truck with 200,000 mi have to show them this thread. Would also like to see pics of that.


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

got-h2o;1343786 said:


> Hot Damn! I'd love to see a pic of that cluster................and the whole truck for that matter Thumbs Up


2005 Chevy 3500 4x4 SRW 6.0 Auto, 290,000 miles, all original drivetrain. She still goes and looks like new.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

My 1992 K1500 had 127000 when I bought it 4 years ago, it has 131000 on it now. I probably put 2500 in repairs into it since then. Next time around I will probably buy a much newer truck. I only plow my driveway.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

141k on it now. 96 1500.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I am going to have to post my brand new to me truck...1988 k3500 150k and putting a rt1 Boss V on it, first ever plow. I will report back with the 300K mark ha!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

My 'ole faithful '92 3500 has about 320,000 miles on it,... and even tho it still runs-starts great, even at -35°, and even tho the engine/tranny/T-case/diffs have never been touched, the rest of the truck is pretty much wore out. I have never owned a rig that has worked harder, longer, with less trouble than this thing has for so many years. I would love to see the pile of snow this truck has moved during it's lifetime,.... :salute:


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*Mileage Question,talk about fair play...read on....*

my title say says mileage exempt,,but the state and whoever wants to know,,also,,they should not have written exempt for mileage in the first place....stupid state.....i write mileage down as...exempt...because thats what vehicle title says...cant fix stupid,but you can feed stupid back to them..


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

what part of my truck :laughing:

some new like tail pipe today . . . . others 250,000 plus give or take a few here and there. 

i live in the rust belt and like old school stuff so i fix and repair non plastic vehicles for my self. 

check my sig line at the bottom of my post. Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Schnabel Plowin;1343911 said:


> It looks and runs like new! No joke! Original engine, tranny, etc. All stock. I can't figure out how to put pics up from my phone, but I can email them


[email protected] ..................I'll post them for ya


----------



## ssmokeshow (Dec 1, 2010)

2005 GMC sierra 2500hd duramax 95000 miles love this truck


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

got-h2o;1347785 said:


> [email protected] ..................I'll post them for ya


I don't have any good pics but I sent the 2 that I have over to ya.


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

423,000 kms on the truck,

Not sure on the plow but I've had it longer than the truck....


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

got-h2o;1347785 said:


> [email protected] ..................I'll post them for ya


Sent you a better pic.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Got it! Truck looks great.....I'll post a pic shortly


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

111,000 on the plow truck, 423,000 on my roll off truck, 900,000 &1,200,000 on the road tractors. All running strong!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

38,000 miles on the truck in my sig, with lots of work done to it.

My grocery getter has 220,000.


----------



## luciani634 (Nov 27, 2007)

*My Chevy truck*

K1500 1994 Gm Pickup with 287065
k1500 1998 Gm Tahoe with 98,000

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1354557&postcount=94


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

Should be picking up a 2001 Chevy 3500 with an 8' Rugby dump and an 8" Fisher MM1 in the next few days. 6 liter Automatic.

Here is the kicker....it's got 14k original miles on it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2007 GMC 2500HD - Dmax Allison - Original Drivetrain - 83,000mi

2001 GMC 3500 - Dmax Allision - Original Drivetrain - 207,000mi

2000 Chevy 3500 - 6.5L 4L80E - 2nd Trans - 123,000mi


That 4L80E is about 1/2 the trans that the Allisions are.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

89 chevy 2500 5.7 turbo 400 tranny. 244000 with new motor and trans 8k ago before i bought it!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

184k on 2 motors, otherwise all original


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

240K on my truck
Replaced the engine 2 years ago due to glow plugs rotting clean off in the heads! Otherwise ran excellent! Original tranny that i am milking till next summer. This truck came off the dealer lot with the plow installed. Im the 2nd owner since 170K.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

DieselSlug;1387437 said:


> 240K on my truck
> Replaced the engine 2 years ago due to glow plugs rotting clean off in the heads! Otherwise ran excellent! Original tranny that i am milking till next summer. This truck came off the dealer lot with the plow installed. Im the 2nd owner since 170K.


The old 6.5 diesel our church uses did the same thing with rotting plugs.

172K on my truck. 2nd engine and at last the second tranny.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

cwby_ram;1387440 said:


> The old 6.5 diesel our church uses did the same thing with rotting plugs.
> 
> 172K on my truck. 2nd engine and at last the second tranny.


Yeah, not a fan of CNY salt.. My nice manifolds are alreading rotting out!!!


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

DieselSlug;1387444 said:


> Yeah, not a fan of CNY salt.. My nice manifolds are alreading rotting out!!!


Agreed! My 06 has 55k and the manifolds are shot with 2 bolt heads that popped off. Same spot on both sides


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

DieselSlug;1387444 said:


> Yeah, not a fan of CNY salt.. My nice manifolds are alreading rotting out!!!


good old cny salt, my dad hates it he sandblasts everything then sprays used oil on it. same thing here on the 96 at some point it needs a full exhaust system from manifolds right back.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Not too steal the thread, but if your a seer-believer person from a non salty area, check out these pics.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1387504#post1387504


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

!990 Gmc 2500 5.7 - 234,000 miles. New engine and Tranny 20,000 ago

1996 Chevy 3500 6.5 - 134,000 miles. New tranny 2 years ago

1997 Chevy 2500 5.7 - 175,000 miles New tranny this spring

1999 Gmc 2500 6.0 - 105,000 miles (personal truck) all original and still looks brand new

2001 Gmc 2500 6.0 - 165,000 miles all original

2002 Chevy 2500 6.0 - 128,000 miles all original


----------

